# MTH or Lionel?



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was looking into HO scale and then decided to purchase another O scale set, my problem is I'm stuck between MTH and Lionel. I'm really liking the MTH DCS system. However, if I go with Lionel, I can add on to my daughters Penn Flyer and keep everything compatible.

What do you think, MTH or Lionel if you had to choose between the two?


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

It doesn't sound like you are too far into it at this point. The only incompatibility issue would be track. MTH RealTrack is less expensive than Lionel FasTrack (at my LHS). I like the build and heft of MTH. I like the sets that they put out. I know that there will be folks who think differently, and that's why both companies exist. I think they are close enough that it comes down to personal preference. There will also be those who judge a company based on customer service - never had to deal with Customer Service depts in either company, so I can't comment.

If I was starting fresh with what I know now - MTH all the way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, MTH RealTrax gets a lot poorer reviews than Lionel Fastrack if you look around. It actually looks a bit more "real" than Fastrack, but if you're going for reliable operation... 

I like a lot of the locomotives and rolling stock that MTH makes, and they typically are priced a bit lower than Lionel's similar offerings.

As far as the Penn Flyer, since it's a conventional set, all you're giving up is the track, conventional operation is possible with either MTH or Lionel.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You can also get both the MTH and Lionel command systems and run them together. It would be easier to stick with one type though. Lionel doesn't really make any command equipped starter sets anymore (that I've seen) so if you want Command at a lower price, MTH is probably the way to go (What am I saying? .... I'm a Lionel guy myself )

As John mentioned, Lionel fastrack gets way better reviews than the MTH track. It's a lot simpler to set up and take down. MTH requires a little more work to put together and I really don't like the looks as much.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

hummmm,this question is tough fo me because I own so much of both brands,as far as the track ,its fastrack because it looks more prototipical,easer to deal with, lots of accys. and the switches don't derail.JMO .............MIKE


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> It doesn't sound like you are too far into it at this point. The only incompatibility issue would be track. MTH RealTrack is less expensive than Lionel FasTrack (at my LHS). I like the build and heft of MTH. I like the sets that they put out. I know that there will be folks who think differently, and that's why both companies exist. I think they are close enough that it comes down to personal preference. There will also be those who judge a company based on customer service - never had to deal with Customer Service depts in either company, so I can't comment.
> 
> If I was starting fresh with what I know now - MTH all the way.


 
WELL................ about the service I can only tell you my experence with both companies so far,...Lionel,had to send one of my dash-9 Legacy locos back to Ohio twice in two months, lets hope they got it right this time, now I was kept completly informed every step of the way ,they are quick ,and good about sending you e-mails on the progress,and returning in a timely manner.


MTH never had to send anything back yet ,hope i never do ,but I have had to call once or twice,and got to speak to a tech.he told me how to fix the train my self,witch I did. 

six in one hand , half a dozen in the other think about it ,every one is going to have a problem somewhere..JMO ..................MIKE


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

marh415 said:


> I was looking into HO scale and then decided to purchase another O scale set, my problem is I'm stuck between MTH and Lionel. I'm really liking the MTH DCS system. However, if I go with Lionel, I can add on to my daughters Penn Flyer and keep everything compatible.
> 
> What do you think, MTH or Lionel if you had to choose between the two?


You're right about me just starting out, what began as a gift for my daughter has turned into an addiction for me. I have alot of ideas right now, I just don't want to do something I'll regret later on. I really like the size and ruggedness of O scale, now it's just making up my mind about which company. I am really leaning toward MTH. I guess I could always create a layout that would allow both sets to run independent to each other.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many folks run Lionel and MTH on the same tracks using command/control. I have the simple MTH Remote Commander and the Lionel Legacy. They co-exist just fine together, the full MTH system will live with the TMCC/Legacy as well.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

MTH (except for their track) is better in my opinion. Most of the older people will say Lionel though. For the same price the equivalent Lionel is rarely ever as detailed as the MTH, Premiere or the Rail King. MTH just doesn't make any cheapy looking rolling stock like Lionel still does.


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Many folks run Lionel and MTH on the same tracks using command/control. I have the simple MTH Remote Commander and the Lionel Legacy. They co-exist just fine together, the full MTH system will live with the TMCC/Legacy as well.


That's good to know, thanks!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> MTH (except for their track) is better in my opinion. Most of the older people will say Lionel though. For the same price the equivalent Lionel is rarely ever as detailed as the MTH, Premiere or the Rail King. MTH just doesn't make any cheapy looking rolling stock like Lionel still does.


That's why they make Chocolate and Vanilla, flavors for everyone.  I like stuff from both manufacturers, and MTH also makes some pretty junky stuff at times. I'll certainly also agree that Lionel has some cheesy stuff, and I simply steer clear of that.


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> MTH (except for their track) is better in my opinion. Most of the older people will say Lionel though. For the same price the equivalent Lionel is rarely ever as detailed as the MTH, Premiere or the Rail King. MTH just doesn't make any cheapy looking rolling stock like Lionel still does.


I agree, MTH rolling stock is much better quality IMO. However, some of the Lionel engines that come in their RTR sets are of nice quality also.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

marh415 said:


> I agree, MTH rolling stock is much better quality IMO. However, some of the Lionel engines that come in their RTR sets are of nice quality also.



so what do you think? are you going all Lionel, OR ,you gunna do what most people do and get some of both?....MTH and Lionel ,but don't forget the other guys ,atlas,willams,3rd rail,...did I forget any one?............mike


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I hear that MTH offers more the money. If your not a net-picky rivet counter,go MTH I guess. Some of there engine's dimensions are off a little.Lionel seems very expensive and seems ya over-pay for what it is and the name of course, Lionel.


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> so what do you think? are you going all Lionel, OR ,you gunna do what most people do and get some of both?....MTH and Lionel ,but don't forget the other guys ,atlas,willams,3rd rail,...did I forget any one?............mike


I'm definitely leaning toward MTH, we shall see!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionel or MTH ???

Easy decision ... Mike wasn't even born when my Lionel trains were made!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Lionel or MTH ???
> 
> Easy decision ... Mike wasn't even born when my Lionel trains were made!


well.. that may be true,but that wasn't the question now ,was it?

if we keep living in the past, we won't move into the future........JMO...MIKE


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Lionel or MTH ???
> 
> Easy decision ... Mike wasn't even born when my Lionel trains were made!


As TJ stated: Lionel all the way with Gargraves track and Ross switches.

- Jason


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One is more modern than the other. If you buy enough in the end it will not mattter. It is just the idea of where to start buying. Lionel has a vast market of used, so how can you compare that to new stuff?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

IMO, there is no reason to choose just one unless you're going command/control and insist on not buying two control systems. Conventional operation is the same for either maker, and virtually all the rolling stock is compatible across brands.

Frankly, I'm not seeing what the big issue is. You evaluate each purchase based on the merits of the individual piece you're interested in and make your selection.

It seems every endeavor or hobby at some point ends up in the same old tired brand arguments. Think Ford vs. Chevy, how many hours have been wasted arguing that one? Love them all! I have Lionel, MTH, Williams, Weaver, Atlas, and probably some I haven't thought of. All have positive and negative attributes, and the quality and performance varies widely across an individual brand and individual pieces.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, kinda... I've always had Lionel and now I finally have the space for a permanent layout. MTH or Lionel...

I have decided both. I finally reached a point where I became frustrated at seeing MTH items that I wanted but couldn't run or didn't know if I could run. IMHO it's tough to eliminate a major manufacturer because sooner or later you will see something you want. Why handcuff yourself.

I just bought my first MTH, should be delivered Fri, I can't wait!

Good Luck!!


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> IMO, there is no reason to choose just one unless you're going command/control and insist on not buying two control systems. Conventional operation is the same for either maker, and virtually all the rolling stock is compatible across brands.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not seeing what the big issue is. You evaluate each purchase based on the merits of the individual piece you're interested in and make your selection.
> 
> It seems every endeavor or hobby at some point ends up in the same old tired brand arguments. Think Ford vs. Chevy, how many hours have been wasted arguing that one? Love them all! I have Lionel, MTH, Williams, Weaver, Atlas, and probably some I haven't thought of. All have positive and negative attributes, and the quality and performance varies widely across an individual brand and individual pieces.


I wasn't trying to make an issue out of this thread. I just simply wanted to see what everyone's opinion was. I like both companies for different reasons. Right now it's my daughters Lionel with a mix of MTH rolling stock. I also have to consider the amount of space I have to create a setup, so I may just end up buying, in my opinion, a better steam or diesel engine that has more features other than just a whistle. But after seeing the cost of "BETTER" engines from both companies, it seems to me that it's cheaper just buy another RTR set with the features we like. In this case that would be either Trainsounds or Protosound 2/3.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

marh415 said:


> I wasn't trying to make an issue out of this thread. I just simply wanted to see what everyone's opinion was. I like both companies for different reasons. Right now it's my daughters Lionel with a mix of MTH rolling stock. I also have to consider the amount of space I have to create a setup, so I may just end up buying, in my opinion, a better steam or diesel engine that has more features other than just a whistle. But after seeing the cost of "BETTER" engines from both companies, it seems to me that it's cheaper just buy another RTR set with the features we like. In this case that would be either Trainsounds or Protosound 2/3.


I agree with gununerjohns reply completly, I would worry about stupid things like keeping all lionel ,or all k-line, but not any more,I run what I can aford,or what I like, or more importently ,whats available, and if someone doesen't like my set up,they can...go home. as always,JMO......MIKE


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW, I had all postwar and modern Lionel until Christmas 2010. I decided I was a good boy and bought myself a MTH B&O switcher.

It was soo cool. The speed control and sounds were awesome.

But I was warned to put a fuse in my line since my 1033 would toast the circuts if it derailed. My layout is all 027, but I was assured it would run ok.

After a box of fuses, I decided it would not go over my 1122 switches.

I returned the loco.

I now just concentrate on Lionel postwar and modern, B&O. 

I also concentrate on Lionel accessories.

That doesn't mean I won't buy non Lionel accessories (cars, buildings etc) but it does make train shows fun.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

T-Man said:


> One is more modern than the other. If you buy enough in the end it will not mattter. It is just the idea of where to start buying. Lionel has a vast market of used, so how can you compare that to new stuff?





gunrunnerjohn said:


> IMO, there is no reason to choose just one unless you're going command/control and insist on not buying two control systems. Conventional operation is the same for either maker, and virtually all the rolling stock is compatible across brands.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not seeing what the big issue is. You evaluate each purchase based on the merits of the individual piece you're interested in and make your selection.
> 
> It seems every endeavor or hobby at some point ends up in the same old tired brand arguments. Think Ford vs. Chevy, how many hours have been wasted arguing that one? Love them all! I have Lionel, MTH, Williams, Weaver, Atlas, and probably some I haven't thought of. All have positive and negative attributes, and the quality and performance varies widely across an individual brand and individual pieces.





Jeff T said:


> I'm in the same boat, kinda... I've always had Lionel and now I finally have the space for a permanent layout. MTH or Lionel...
> 
> I have decided both. I finally reached a point where I became frustrated at seeing MTH items that I wanted but couldn't run or didn't know if I could run. IMHO it's tough to eliminate a major manufacturer because sooner or later you will see something you want. Why handcuff yourself.
> 
> ...





Big Mike said:


> I agree with gununerjohns reply completly, I would worry about stupid things like keeping all lionel ,or all k-line, but not any more,I run what I can aford,or what I like, or more importently ,whats available, and if someone doesen't like my set up,they can...go home. as always,JMO......MIKE


I agree with every statement up here. The only problem I have had in the past with MTH is it can be at times hard/impossible to get parts. It all boils down to what you are looking for and the price you want to pay.

- Jason


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my order of preference... MTH, K-Line,(gone), Lionel. I've had too many issues with Lionel to suggest them to anyone.All my MTH stuff is great, wonderful detail, and just superb overall. K-Line was right up there also. Great detail, nice rolling stock, and brute engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The parts issue with MTH boils down to they never answer emails or web queries. You have to call their parts department, that usually gets you what you need.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

well ,you all know I love my lionel stuff ,but i just ordered two more MTH premier SD-50 Norfolk Southern locos, should be shiped out by the end of february...........mike


----------

